# Next Western MA Full Time Academy



## nikc12

I looked throughout the site and couldn't find any info on the next full time academy. And the state website wasn't much help...

Does anyone know when the next Western MA full time academy is scheduled for?

And, is it going to be held at STCC or are they planning on running it at the State Police Academy in Framingham.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nikc12

Right, New Braintree. That was what I meant. Not Framingham.


----------



## jettsixx

With this state who the hell can tell? I think they are trying to phase out the police departments here in Mass. Just causes too many issues for the people who want to sit around an get high all day.


----------



## nikc12

> I think they are trying to phase out the police departments here in Mass.


At times it certainly feels that way...


----------

